# rubber seals - grey water marks/dull



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,

just quick question.

ive just bought my 97 Supra

the rubbers around the drivers/passenger door are greyish + have watermarks on them (quiet bad)

ive tried washing + applying CG new look gel + still not fully making them as new.

anyone got washing/chemical techniques etc to remove this (last resort will be trying to track down new ones) 

CHEERS :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

If they are that far gone, probably need new rubbers. Its pretty standard stuff isnt it?


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

centenary said:


> If they are that far gone, probably need new rubbers. Its pretty standard stuff isnt it?


standard yes - but getting hold of new supra parts/accessories is a nightmare lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Remove them, soak them in some degreaser, I love surfex hd (which works wonders on rubber seals) then scrub them up to remove the rubbish and then treat. ALways worked for me if you've got the time and can store the car for a few hours


----------



## Alex S (May 16, 2007)

Don't remove anything. Especially with window seals it could be quite hard/impossible for one to remove/reinstall. Instead head to your nearest Halfords and get yourself Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care.

Use applicator to apply on all rubber/vinyl parts of your car.

Be patient as rubber restoration process takes time. Normally after a few applications (@ 1-2 a week) you will be able to get full black look back.

Applicator pad will go black at times, especially in the beginning. That's normal too. Just hold on to that and be patient. It is totally doable.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

use nut oil mate, will feed the rubber, protect it and over time and regular use it will condition it as well...obviously dont use it if you or anyone else has allergies


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Just took delivery of a new A4...car was built for me so hasn't been lying in stock for weeks/months therefore you would expect the rubber to be as new looking as it can get....however, applied some C4 and the difference was notable...trim now matt black and beading nicely :thumb:


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

anyone have any experience with einszett Gummi Pflege?

would this sort it out??


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Jaysims,

Yep I used some Gummi bear (Sorry can't help thinking of it by that name lol) and it did wonders for my door seals etc. I had white marks on them, scuff marks, the drivers door seal was quite dry etc and now they are a lovely black and nice and supple. Its dead easy to apply too, gonna put a second coat on today. 

I will get some pictures put up here tonight so you can see the difference.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

AFK_Matrix said:


> Hi Jasims,
> 
> Yep I used some Gummi bear (Sorry can't help thinking of it by that name lol) and it did wonders for my door seals etc. I had white marks on them, scuff marks, the drivers door seal was quite dry etc and now they are a lovely black and nice and supple. Its dead easy to apply too, gonna put a second coat on today.
> 
> I will get some pictures put up here tonight so you can see the difference.


i bought some the other day (and waiting to try it out) my rubber door seals aren't too bad, but was just wondering if it would help the op's problems.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Ahh sorry didn't realize you had some. My seals weren't that bad either but they did need something doing to them. A picture of the OP's door seals might help as well.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

no worries :thumb:

the squeeking was driving me mad, so did a bit of reading on here and found "gummi bear" (brilliant btw!!!)

reading the info on their site (http://www.einszett.co.uk/Gummi-Pflege.php) it might help you gazzi


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

jaysims said:


> no worries :thumb:
> 
> the squeeking was driving me mad, so did a bit of reading on here and found "gummi bear" (brilliant btw!!!)
> 
> reading the info on their site (http://www.einszett.co.uk/Gummi-Pflege.php) it might help you gazzi


Cheers matey,

Top bloke :thumb:


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

gazzi123 said:


> standard yes - but getting hold of new supra parts/accessories is a nightmare lol


You could go to Toyota.


----------

